# paprika recipe manager Sale



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 23, 2020)

I know most have their own recipe file they use and happy.  I really love paprika recipe manager.  Incredibly easy to use and sort and find recipes.  To add a recipe simply copy the url into the browser and click download then save.  It will figure out what part of the page is the recipe and what is the directions and what is junk.  Also saves a image of the recipe and lets you assign a category.  Very easy to find recipes and when you want to 1/2, 1/4 or increase by and size just click the drop down inside recipe.  Sync's between all devices when you open app.   They are having a good sale right now.  You can also just download and try for free.  










			Paprika Recipe Manager for iOS, Mac, Android, and Windows


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 23, 2020)

I have Paprika on my phone but have not given it a run yet.  I will have to check into it further.

Thanks,

JC


----------



## cooter79 (Nov 23, 2020)

It is a really great product, I especially like being able to be looking at a recipe on a web page and click download and it puts everything in the correct place without me typing it all in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ive been using it since it first came out. Was a beta tester. Really one of the best recipe apps. Its easy to use. I have thousands of recipes stored


----------

